# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Wesensveränderung!

## Annlisa

Bei meinem Mann wurde ein Prostata-Karzinom festgestellt.

Er macht eine Hormontherapie, die jetzt dann beginnen wird. Von seinem behandelnden Urologen, der sehr gut ist wurde im vorab Avodart verschrieben, welches er auch schon einnimmt.

Meine Frage, verändert Avodart schon das Wesen, denn er rastet mir gegenüber gleich aus, wenn ich auch nur einen kleinen Vorschlag mache, was er zusätzlich zur Therapie machen könnte. Wir haben einen kleinen Betrieb, den er nach wie vor leitet und voll mitarbeitet. Sobald aber die Mitarbeiter weg sind, komme ich mir vor wie ein "Prügelknabe"! 

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen.

Danke für Ihre Antworten.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Annlisa,

hier ist ein Link aus den Forenextrakten bzgl. Nebenwirkungen von Advodart.

http://prostatakrebse.de/informationen/lbs-index.html

Du mußt in der Themenreihe, links, auf Medikamente klicken und darin findest Du auch Advodart, d. h. einen Thread dazu.

Das es unter einer Hormontherapie zu Wesens-Persönlichkeitsveränderungen kommen kann steht außer Frage, z. B. Aggressionen, aber Inviduell verschieden.

Ob bei dem Wirkstoff Dutasterid, "Advodart" dies auch so sein kann entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Forumsurologe "fs" könnte Dir da weiterhelfen. Er ist unter einen persönlichen Nachricht (PN) kontaktierbar.

Weitere User mit "Advodarterfahrungen" hier im Forum werden antworten.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Annlisa,




> Bei meinem Mann wurde ein Prostata-Karzinom festgestellt.
> 
> Er macht eine Hormontherapie, die jetzt dann beginnen wird. Von seinem behandelnden Urologen, der sehr gut ist wurde im vorab Avodart verschrieben, welches er auch schon einnimmt.
> 
> Meine Frage, verändert Avodart schon das Wesen, denn er rastet mir gegenüber gleich aus, wenn ich auch nur einen kleinen Vorschlag mache, was er zusätzlich zur Therapie machen könnte. Wir haben einen kleinen Betrieb, den er nach wie vor leitet und voll mitarbeitet. Sobald aber die Mitarbeiter weg sind, komme ich mir vor wie ein "Prügelknabe"! 
> 
> Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen.
> 
> Danke für Ihre Antworten.


Wir wissen auf Grund deiner Angaben zu wenig über die Krankheit deines Mannes. Vielleicht kannst du Die Angaben ergänzen
- Alter, Größe, Gewicht, 
- Sport
- Prostatakrebs bei Verwandten ersten Grades
- Vorerkrankungen deines Mannes (Herz, Blutdruck, Diabetes etc.)

Nach der Krebsdiagnose ist die Psyche extrem belastet. Über allem liegt die unglaubliche, für Nichtbetroffene scherlich schwer nachvollziehbare Angst. Die Bewältigung der - nicht selten - Todesangst zehrt an den Kräften. 
Und typisch ist ja, wenn ihr allein seid, wenn die Angestellten weg sind, dann bricht es wieder raus. Und du bist die Vertraute, die das psychische Desaster ertragen mußt.

Vergessen wir auch nicht, daß im Zeitalter der hohen Information, der Einzelne im ersten Augenblick erdrückt wird von all den Meldungen und Meinungen, die auf ihn eintreffen. 

Du bist also nicht alleine, nütz dieses Forum. Klick die Seiten an, die Helmut bereits gezeigt hat.

Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft.

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine Frage, verändert Avodart schon das Wesen, denn er rastet mir gegenüber gleich aus, 
> wenn ich auch nur einen kleinen Vorschlag mache, was er zusätzlich zur Therapie machen könnte.


Liebe Annalisa
Ich bin zwar nicht 'Angehörig' sondern betroffen, kann also 
eher die Innensicht des Betroffenen beleuchten:

Mit einer gravierenden Krebsdiagnose konfrontiert zu sein, 
und dennoch täglich im Betrieb weiterfunktionieren zu müssen, 
ist eine hohe Belastung.
Dann auch noch mit Zusatzforderungen konfrontiert zu werden, 
kann - auch ganz ohne irgendwelche höchst unwahrscheinliche
'Wesensveränderung' durch Avodart* - einfach zu viel werden,
und die Spannung entlädt sich eben an unpassendem Ort.
Dr. Rellok hat das besser geschrieben.

Was sollte dein Mann denn sonst noch tun, zusätzlich zur Therapie: 
Joggen? Diät? Pülverchen? Yoga? Abnehmen? - Wozu?

Lass es einfach. 
Dein Mann ist am Rande der Belastbarkeit oder auch darüberhinaus. 
ER ist es, der den Krebs hat.
Doch wie Du berichtest, sei er in Händen eines 'guten' Urologen.
Dem wird er zu vertrauen lernen, und Dir auch, wenn Du keinen
unnötigen Druck machst - so hoffe ich.

Übrigens: 
Die Nebenwirkung einer Androgendeprivation geht eher
in Richtung Antriebslosigkeit und Müdigkeit, als in Richtung
Aggressivität und Übermotivation. Ich habe das erlebt, wie den
Unterschied zwischen feurigem Stier und duldsamem Ochsen.
Du brauchst also in dieser Beziehung keine Angst vor der 
Hormontherapie zu haben.

Im Gegenteil: 
Er wird dich brauchen, um den schwieriger gewordenen
Alltag zu meistern. Dazu ist Dir und all den Anderen Frauen 
von Betroffenen wieder mal Dank auszusprechen.

Carpe Diem! (Nimm den Tag)
Hvielemi


*Zu Avodart und möglichen Nebenwirkungen guck:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutasterid#Nebenwirkungen
und den dortigen Link zum Post-Finasterid-Syndrom.

----------


## Annlisa

Danke für Ihre  Antworten.. Da ich ganz jung, mit nicht ein Mal 24 Jahren mit der Diagnose Krebs konfrontiert gewesen bin, weiß ich genau, was alleine dieses Wort bedeutet.
Aber ich hatte Glück und lebe heute mit 61 Jahren immer noch und hatte auch keine schlimmen Therapien.
Sie haben Recht, vielleicht ist weniger dann doch besser, als mehr an Ratschlägen. Da mein Mann aber nicht ins Internet geht, ist er nicht so informiert wie ich, was vielleicht auch ganz gut ist.

----------


## Annlisa

Mein Mann wird 65, 1,77, leider zu viele kg 87.

In der Familie kein Prostatakrebs, Herz gesund, keine Diabetes, manchmal etwas höherer Blutdruck.

Er hat auch keinen Tastbefund, keine Beschwerden beim Wasserlassen, keine Metastasen, 

Sportlich wäre er eigentlich, er macht aber zu wenig. Gelegentlich mal Tennis oder Golf.

Er lebt nur für seine Arbeit.

Schönes Wochenende
Annlisa

----------


## ottoasta

hallo,
 vielleicht wäre eine Konsultation bei dem hier nützlich:

http://www.drstrunz.de/news/index.php

Ist in der Nähe von Nürnberg.
Ich halte viel von diesem Doc!
Schau mal seine Beiträge im Bereich 'Aktuelles' durch, da ist viel über Krebs geschrieben.

Ich selbst bin fast 77 Jahre alt, arbeite auch noch etwas (Sonderentwicklungen), habe einen grossen Garten, Katzen usw.
Und gehe 3x die Woche ins Fitnessstudio! So 1-2 Stunden erst Laufband zum aufwärmen, dann an die Gewichte und Maschinen. Mit viel Zeit und nichts übertreiben aber doch kräftig zum schwitzen! Nur so hilft es.

Es gibt ja den Spruch: Laufe deinem Krebs weg!
Ernährung, Nahrungsergänzung usw. enorm wichtig! Nach Möglichkeit LowCarb! Aber nicht missionarisch, locker nehmen!

Ich denke, Dr. Strunz könnte deinem Mann schon was beibringen; heilen kann der auch nicht aber den Weg zeigen, ist doch auch was!

Otto

----------


## Hvielemi

> keine Metastasen,


HALT! Annlisa, HALT!
 Warum dann Hormontherapie!?

Doch das ist jetzt einfach so in die Wüste gerufen.
Um da weiterzuhelfen bedürfte es schon mehr Daten, 
insbesondere, was bisher gemacht worden sei, Diagnosen,
PSA-Werte etc.

Hier eine Möglichkeit, das strukturiert abzulegen,
als Beispiel meine Daten: 
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=450&page=data

Oder auch gut, 
er fragt nach einer Zweitmeinung an einem Uni-Klinikum.




> Er lebt nur für seine Arbeit.


Eine Aufgabe zu haben, ist gut. Doch der Krebs kann auch
zur Aufgabe werden, auch Psychisch, und da muss man die 
Waage halten.

Das hatten wir ja schon oben: 
Zwei grosse Aufgaben können zu viel sein. 
Es geht aber nicht an, dass Du dann zum Blitzableiter wirst. 
Ich weiss da von Ferne keinen Ausweg.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Annlisa,

bitte, lies mal - hier -

*"Kreativität erfordert den Mut, Sicherheiten loszulassen"*
(Erich Fromm)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Annlisa

Bin gerade unterwegs und habe die Daten nicht vorliegen, was ich aber so im Kopf gespeichert habe. 


Hormontherapie glaube ich deshalb, weil Prof. Bonkhoff, im Gegensatz zum 1. Biopsieergebnis in Starnberg, bei einer kleiner Stanzung von 0,3mm auf die 8 gekommen. Die anderen Proben lagen bei 6/7


PSA-Wert lag bei ca. 9.

PET-CT ohne Befund.

Melde mich ab Mittwoch nochmals.

Danke und Gruß
Annlisa

Annlisa

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hormontherapie glaube ich deshalb, weil Prof. Bonkhoff, ... bei einer 
> kleinen Stanzung von 0,3mm auf die 8 gekommen. Die anderen Proben lagen bei 6/7
> 
> PSA-Wert lag bei ca. 9.
> 
> PET-CT ohne Befund.


OK, wenn das eine neoadjuvante (vorbereitend unterstützende)
 Hormontherapie ist zu einer geplanten Strahlentherapie, ist das gut. 

Vor einer OP sollte er dies aber vermeiden, weil damit das Gewebe 
für den Chirurgen unübersichtlich, naja, matschig wird.

Als alleinige Therapie kommt das nicht in Frage, denn bei den nun 
genannten Daten besteht durchaus eine Heilungschance. Die würde 
man mit einer längeren Hormontherapie unter Umständen verlieren,
und dazu ist dein Mann viel zu jung. Das käme also nur bei ganz
besonderen Umständen zum Zug.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## Annlisa

> Bin gerade unterwegs und habe die Daten nicht vorliegen, was ich aber so im Kopf gespeichert habe. 
> 
> 
> Hormontherapie glaube ich deshalb, weil Prof. Bonkhoff, im Gegensatz zum 1. Biopsieergebnis in Starnberg, bei einer kleiner Stanzung von 0,3mm auf die 8 gekommen. Die anderen Proben lagen bei 6/7
> 
> 
> PSA-Wert lag bei ca. 9.
> 
> PET-CT ohne Befund.
> ...


Kann jetzt ergänzen:

Prof. Bonkhoff

Fraktion 2:                 2 mm Gleason 3 + 3 = 6
Fraktion 5:                3,5 mm Gleason 3 + 4 (20 %) = 7
Fraktion 10                0,4 mm Gleason 4 - 4 = 8 

Adenokarzinom der peripheren Zone  

Die erfassten Tumorherde befinde sich im Drüsenfeld der Prostata und zeigen keinen Bezug zur Organkapsel 

Extraprostatische Tumorausbreitung: Kein Anhalt

Tumorfiltration der Samenblase, kein Anhalt

Nervenscheideninvasionen, kein Anhalt

Intraduktale Tumorausbreitung kein Anhalt

Prämaligne Prostataläsionen (HGPIN)
Fraktion 5 + 6

Andere PSA relevante Veränderungen 
gering ausgeprägte chronische und floride Prostatitis

Für eine PSA relevante Prostatitis ergibt sich keine Anhalt 
Die Tumorherd in der Fraktion 2 und 5 zeigen die gleiche genetische Aberration (TMRSS2-ERG) und sind deshalb möglicherweise Anteile des gleichen Tumors.


PET-CT ohne Befund

PSA bei 9

jetzt bei 5,2 (Einnahme Avodart)


Gruß
Annlisa

----------


## Urologe

> Kann jetzt ergänzen:
> 
> Für eine PSA relevante Prostatitis ergibt sich keine Anhalt 
> Die Tumorherd in der Fraktion 2 und 5 zeigen die gleiche genetische Aberration (TMRSS2-ERG) und sind deshalb möglicherweise Anteile des gleichen Tumors.
> 
> 
> PET-CT ohne Befund
> 
> PSA bei 9
> ...


Diese Tumoren haben eine schlechte Prognose! 
Ich würde nicht zu einer Bestrahlung raten.
Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe sind sind in der Nähe Starnberg;
dann hätten Sie mit Dr. Praetorius doch einen der besten Operateure
überhaupt vor der Nase ........

----------


## Annlisa

Grüß Gott,

danke für Ihre Antwort.

Das mit der schlechten Prognose wurde bisher nicht gesagt und hat mich jetzt sehr erschrocken gemacht. 

Mein Mann soll auch jetzt nicht bestrahl werden, es ist eine Hormontherapie vorgesehen. Der Urologe, bei dem mein Mann ist, hat einen sehr hohen Erfahrungswert und was wichtig ist, mein Mann hat Vertrauen zu ihm.

Gruß
Annlisa

Die Proben wurden in Starnberg untersucht, allerdings sind wir auch nicht so weit davon entfernt. Die Zweitmeinung, anderes Ergebnis wie Starnberg, kam dann von Prof. Bonkhoff.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Annlisa,

hier ein Link zur genetischen Aberration (TMRSS2-ERG), HGPIN, von Prof. H. Bonkhoff, "Der Wolf im Schafspelz"

http://www.prostapath.org/download/IDPCa-Uro-news.pdf

Gruss Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Diese Tumoren haben eine schlechte Prognose! 
> Ich würde nicht zu einer Bestrahlung raten.
> Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe sind sind in der Nähe Starnberg;
> dann hätten Sie mit Dr. Praetorius doch einen der besten Operateure
> überhaupt vor der Nase ........


Das heisst also gerade NICHT Hormontherapie, sondern prüfen, 
ob die gegebene Heilungschance durch die OP (noch) zu nutzen sei.

Eine Hormontherapie in dieser Situation ist eine Sackgasse, 
die unweigerlich nach einiger Zeit zum Progress führt,
aber NIEMALS zur Heilung.
Deshalb weiter oben mein alarmistisches HALT, HALT.

Ob dein Mann seinem Urologen vertraut und ob ihr glaubt, 
der sei "gut" und habe einen "sehr hohen Erfahrungswert", ist irrelevant. 
Vor einem derart grundlegenden Entscheid ist es immer sinnvoll, 
eine zweite Meinung anzuhören. Der von FS genannte Urologe findet
sich im Telefonbuch von Starnberg und München.

Wenn auch der oder ein Tumorboard an einer Uniklinikum zur Meinung 
kommen sollte, eine Hormontherapie sei das richtige, dann wäre der 
Entscheid wenigstens abgesichert. Dein Mann ist aber zu jung,
um eine Hormontheratie ohne zu hinterfragen einfach hinzunehmen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Annlisa

Grüß Gott,

noch ergänzend zu dem Befund: PK T1cNOMO

Mein Mann hätte auch persönliche Beziehungen in die Uniklinik, Prof. Dr. Wirth. Hat hier wer Erfahrungen?

Auch wurde uns Dr. Eichhorn in Bad Reichenhall sehr ans Herz gelegt.

Wie würde denn hier eine Wärmetherapie helfen?

Wir haben im Freundeskreis 2 Fälle mit fast gleichen Werten.

Der 1. Fall - OP  vor 15 Jahren (Alter damals wie mein Mann) 7 Jahre nichts, dann 35 Bestrahlungen, ein paar Jahre Ruhe und jetzt Hormontherapie.

Der 2. Fall Gleason und PSA weit höher als bei meinem Mann, keine OP, Brachytherapie, leichte Chemo und Hormontherapie, jetzt nach 3 Jahren PSA sozusagen null

Danke an alle für Ihre Hinweise. 

Annlisa

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wie würde denn hier eine Wärmetherapie helfen?


Nix




> Wir haben im Freundeskreis 2 Fälle mit fast gleichen Werten.
> 
> Der 1. Fall - OP  vor 15 Jahren (Alter damals wie mein Mann) 7 Jahre nichts, dann 35 Bestrahlungen, ein paar Jahre Ruhe und jetzt Hormontherapie.
> 
> Der 2. Fall Gleason und PSA weit höher als bei meinem Mann, keine OP, Brachytherapie, leichte Chemo und Hormontherapie, jetzt nach 3 Jahren PSA sozusagen null


Liebe Annlisa

zu Fall 1.
Sieben plus "ein paar" Jahre macht doch immerhin rund ein Dutzend Jahre ohne Hormontherapie.
Also durchaus eine relative Erfolgsgeschichte.
Der Mann scheint zweimal knapp an der Heilung vorbeigeschlittert zu sein.

zu Fall 2.
Dieser Fall ist in keiner Weise vergleichbar und auch nicht nachahmenswert:
Die Werte waren "weit höher". 
Was bitte ist eine "leichte Chemo"? Eine die nichts wirkt?
Und drei Jahre Hormontherapie sind so etwa das, was man mit hohem
Gleason-Score erwarten darf. Der Mann ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender
Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht geheilt. Irgendwann in Bälde geht es wohl wieder los.

Fall 1 hat nun schon etwa viermal so lange Erfahrung gesammelt, wie Fall 2.

Ohne Zweitmeinung sollte Dein Mann keine Hormontherapie beginnen.
Es ist schon fast egal, bei welchem Arzt er sich beraten lässt.
Auf dem Tisch liegen nun vier Namen, zwei wohlbekannte in der
Region und persönliche Beziehung zu einem Professor, und Urologe FS
ist auch nicht gerade niemand, aber eben sehr weit weg.
Warum also nicht den einen oder anderen mal anrufen und um Rat 
zum weiteren Vorgehen fragen?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

> Grüß Gott,
> 
> noch ergänzend zu dem Befund: PK T1cNOMO


der sieht zwar unscheinbar aus aber wenn eine TMPRSS2 ERG Fusion diagnostiziert vorliegt, dann bedarf es eines sehr detaillierten und wohldurchdachten Behandlungsplanes 



> Mein Mann hätte auch persönliche Beziehungen in die Uniklinik, Prof. Dr. Wirth. Hat hier wer Erfahrungen?


Als Klinikdirektor eines zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomcenters und involviert in die Entwicklung der S3 Leitlinien zum Prostatakarzinom und mit beachtlichen wissenschaftlichen Ergebnissen
was wollt ihr mehr ?



> Auch wurde uns Dr. Eichhorn in Bad Reichenhall sehr ans Herz gelegt.


das wäre dann eine Drittmeinung




> Wie würde denn hier eine Wärmetherapie helfen?


gar nicht




> Wir haben im Freundeskreis 2 Fälle mit fast gleichen Werten.
> 
> Der 1. Fall - OP  vor 15 Jahren (Alter damals wie mein Mann) 7 Jahre nichts, dann 35 Bestrahlungen, ein paar Jahre Ruhe und jetzt Hormontherapie.
> 
> Der 2. Fall Gleason und PSA weit höher als bei meinem Mann, keine OP, Brachytherapie, leichte Chemo und Hormontherapie, jetzt nach 3 Jahren PSA sozusagen null
> 
> Danke an alle für Ihre Hinweise. 
> 
> Annlisa


Dein Partner leidet an etwas was mit den vorgenannten Fällen nicht 1:1 vergleichbar ist, zumindest finde ich keinen Hinweis auf TMPRSS2. Weiterhin ist ein Rezidiv nach 7 Jahren bei OP ohne Vermerk der Agressivität und des Gleason nicht sehr aussagefähig und wenn wie im Falle 2 LDR Brachy gegeben war, dann Chemo und Hormondeprivation habe ich etwas Probleme zu verstehen warum bei Brachy 


> *Welcher Patient ist für die LDR-Brachytherapie geeignet?* 
> Nach den aktuellen S3-Leitlinien ist die LDR-Brachytherapie als Monotherapie, d.h. als alleinige Behandlungsform, für Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom der Niedrigrisiko-Gruppe im Frühstadium, d.h. mit einer lokalen T1- bis T2-Ausdehnung, einem PSA-Wert bis 10 µg/L und einem Gleason-Score einschließlich 6, sehr gut geeignet. Umfangreiche Daten belegen zunehmend auch die Eignung für die Behandlung von Prostatakarzinomen der Intermediärrisiko-Gruppe. Die Therapieplanung bei Patienten mit PSA-Werten zwischen 10 und 15 µg/L und / oder einem Gleason-Score von 7 muss dabei individuell in Abhängigkeit von der lokalen Tumorausdehnung erfolgen. 
> Als Kombinationstherapie zusammen mit einer Bestrahlung von außen ist die LDR-Brachytherapie auch bei lokal fortgeschrittenen Tumoren im Stadium T3 mit einem PSA-Wert über 15 µg/L und einem Gleason-Score ab 8 möglich. Durch die in Mount-Sinai-Technik mögliche Implantation von Seeds auch in die Samenbläschen, können auch Patienten mit einer Samenbläschen-Infiltration (Stadium T3b) sehr erfolgreich behandelt werden.


 diese Nachbehandlung Thema war.

Noch ist es Zeit mit einer invasiven Therapie das Problem anzugehen, eine reine Hormonblockadetherapie alleine wird es m.E. nach nicht bringen

----------


## Annlisa

Danke Guenther,

für Ihre sehr aufschlussreichen Erörterungen.

Wir haben nur eine Meinung, denn ich denke Befunde der Pathologen stellen den Sachverhalt und Untersuchungsergebnisse dar, aber sie geben ja keine Therapieempfehlungen.

Wir haben nur 2 verschiedene Ergebnisse der Biopsie und einen Urologen.

Gruß
Annlisa

----------


## Annlisa

Danke Konrad für Ihre Antworten.

Was mich ja interessieren würde, wo werden/sind Sie in Behandlung?

Gruß
Annlisa

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

da trefft Ihr wieder meinen Lebensnerv.... Auch bei mir wurden seinerzeit (intra-) duktale Anteile festgestellt. Unser Forumsurologe hat mich seinerzeit auch schon auf die Gefahr hingewiesen und, Helmut, den Artikel mit dem "Wolf im Schafspelz" hatte ich mir damals schon rausgesucht. Das alles ist ja auch mit der Grund, weshalb ich so an der PSMA-PET-CT interessiert bin.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Annlisa

Grüß Gott Werner,

mein Mann hat das PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Alles ohne Befund. Keine Metastasen, kein Befall von anderen Organen. Nichts da. Hat ja auch keinen Tastbefund.


Gruß und schönes Wochenende 
Annlisa

----------


## Hvielemi

> Danke Konrad für Ihre Antworten.
> 
> Was mich ja interessieren würde, wo werden/sind Sie in Behandlung?


Die RPE führte mein Haus-Urologe durch an einem Belegspital in Zürich.
Später hab ich zu einem Onkologen gewechselt hier in der Nachbarschaft,
der mich schliesslich an das Kantonsspital St. Gallen (KSSG) weiterleitete,
zwecks Zweitlinien-AHT mit 'Xtandi', samt radiologischer Überwachung etc.,
Frau Prof. Gillesen, doch werden diese Adressen einem Bayern wenig helfen.

Das KSSG ist zwar führend im Lande bezüglich Prostatakrebs, 
aber in München wird man auf ebensoviel Know-how treffen und
auf eine perfekte Ausstattung in Diagnose und Therapie.
Ich denke 'Rechts der Isar' ist eine gute Adresse, wo er wohl zwecks
PSMA-PET schon einmal war.
Doch warum stellt sich ihr Mann nicht  gleich um die Ecke bei Dr. Praetorius vor,
wie dies Urologe FS empfohlen hatte.

 Leider bin ich so einer, bei dem die RPE nicht zielführend war,
und der jetzt trotz der Operation in der AHT hängt.
Warum dies, kann man in [2] nachlesen, doch liegt mein Fall wieder
anders als der ihres Mannes. Immerhin insofern gleich, als man
bei gegebenen Daten eine Heilungschance durch RPE gesehen hatte.
Die Tumormassenreduktion durch die Prostata-OP (RPE) war
bestimmt kein Nachteil.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------

